#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Kauthar Bouchallikht: "Het hangt allemaal met elkaar samen"

## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.....



> ...
> 
> In een onderzoek dat _De Groene Amsterdamme_r vorig jaar liet uitvoeren naar de haat en hoon die vrouwelijke politici online over zich krijgen uitgestort, bezet *Kauthar Bouchallikht de eerste plaats*. Van de top-3, waarin ook Sigrid Kaag en Sylvana Simons staan, krijgt zij relatief de meeste agressie te verduren. Volgens het onderzoek neemt dit meestal de vorm aan van een giftige mix van islamhaat en seksisme, met woorden als kopvod, Marokkaanse hoer en terroristenmeisje. Op het dieptepunt kwam er elke drie minuten zon bericht bij haar binnen. 
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.volkskrant.nl/volkskrant...eren~bfffec59/

----------


## Revisor

*interview*

*Kamerlid Kauthar Bouchallikht: Moslim zijn kan op verschillende manieren*

 Kauthar Bouchallikht. Beeld Valentina Vos

Op alles wat ze doet, of niet doet, krijgt GroenLinks-Kamerlid Kauthar Bouchallikht commentaar. Ze wordt bedreigd en bespot omdat ze zich als moslima uitspreekt voor een beter Nederland n een hoofddoek draagt. Maar ze blijft overeind staan. Er hebben heel veel mensen op me gestemd, dat schept verplichtingen.

*Sheila Sitalsing* 22 december 2022, 16:00

Toen Kauthar Bouchallikht 8 jaar was, was _Kutmarokkanen??!_ van rapper Raymzter een hit. Een lekker nummer, met teksten als _Ze willen ons zwart maken als ze over ons praten/We hebben ze niks gedaan en alsnog willen ze ons haten.
_ 
Raymtzer reageerde op Rob Oudkerk, een politicus van de PvdA in Amsterdam die zich in een onbewaakt moment had laten ontvallen dat de stad nogal wat kutmarokkanen telde. De politicus is van het podium verdwenen en in de vergetelheid geraakt, de term is gebleven.

Nu is Bouchallikht 28 en zegt ze: Ik was een kind, ik begreep de helft van de tekst niet, maar ik voelde wel: dit gaat ook over mij.

*Betrek je zoiets op jezelf?*

Natuurlijk. Dat ik kennelijk bij een bevolkingsgroep hoor die er niet mag zijn, dat het blijkbaar nodig was, en heel stoer, dat Raymzter ging terugpraten. Ik ben opgegroeid met dat idee. De ene keer hoor je dat er minder, minder, minder Marokkanen moeten zijn, de andere keer zit je ergens te wachten vanwege je studentenbijbaantje als notulist en komt er iemand binnen die zegt Ah, u bent de nieuwe schoonmaker! En als je vervolgens van de premier hoort dat je je gewoon moet invechten, denk je: o wacht, we zijn allemaal Nederlanders, maar sommigen moeten bewijzen dat ze dat zijn. Voor mij was het nooit een vraag of ik Nederlander ben. Ik ben hier geboren. Maar een deel van mij  mijn afkomst, mijn geloof  wordt de hele tijd bevraagd. Later kwam het besef dat het systematisch is, en dat dit de ervaring is van heel veel mensen. De samenleving is zo ingericht dat we elkaar niet ontmoeten. Ik moet me daartoe zien te verhouden, en met mij heel veel Nederlanders. Dit kunnen we doorbreken door het gesprek met elkaar te voeren, als maatschappij, want niemand kan dit in zijn eentje oplossen.

Daarom haalde ze haar 11-jarige broertje aan toen ze voor de eerste keer als volksvertegenwoordiger mocht spreken in de grote vergaderzaal van de Tweede Kamer, in mei vorig jaar. Hij had op tv gezien dat Mark Rutte en Geert Wilders met elkaar een verkiezingsdebat voerden en had aan zijn zus gevraagd of de mannen weer zeggen dat we weg moeten. Mijn broertje maakt dingen mee die hij nog niet kan verwoorden, hij komt net kijken. Tegelijkertijd maakt zijn bestaan op de wereld van alles los zonder dat hij het door heeft. Ik hoop dat ik dat een beetje kan veranderen met wat ik hier doe.

Hier is het parlement. Sinds het voorjaar van 2021 zit Bouchallikht in de Tweede Kamer namens GroenLinks. Daar houdt ze zich bezig met openbaar vervoer, digitale zaken, koninkrijksrelaties en het middelbaar beroepsonderwijs. De partij haalde acht zetels, zij stond negende op de kieslijst, maar omdat 27.038 mensen op haar stemden, kwam ze toch het parlement in. Deze regel geldt voor volksvertegenwoordigers die op eigen kracht voldoende stemmen binnen weten te halen voor een zetel; bij de afgelopen verkiezingen waren daar ruim 17 duizend voorkeursstemmen voor nodig. Zoveel stemmen halen als je niet de lijsttrekker bent, lukt maar een handjevol politici.

Het was een verkiezingsuitslag vol primeurs: Sylvana Simons werd verkozen als eerste zwarte fractievoorzitter, Kauthar Bouchallikht als eerste gesluierde moslima. 

 Kauthar Bouchallikht. Beeld Valentina Vos
*
Hier zijn is een statement op zich?*

Hier zijn is vooral ongelooflijk veel werk. Hoe ik kijk, hoe ik loop, wat ik draag, hoe ik me door de ruimte beweeg: lles wat ik doe is onderwerp van commentaar. Ik zit hier, ben mijn werk aan het doen, opeens gaat er online een screenshot van me rond, dat ik respectloos met de handen in mijn broekzakken sta. Of dat ik verkeerd kijk. Dat ik niet lach. Dat ik wel lach. Alles is voer voor kritiek. Laatst struikelde ik over een woord voor de microfoon: hup, meteen ging het viraal. Er is constante druk. Me daardoorheen banen is een dagtaak. Ik wil mijn werk doen, mbo-studenten spreken en meewerken aan oplossingen voor de klimaatcrisis, maar ik moet tegelijkertijd leren wat het betekent om me in deze ruimte te begeven. Ik moest ermee leren dealen dat dit een baan op zich is.

In een onderzoek dat _De Groene Amsterdamme_r vorig jaar liet uitvoeren naar de haat en hoon die vrouwelijke politici online over zich krijgen uitgestort, bezet Kauthar Bouchallikht de eerste plaats. Van de top-3, waarin ook Sigrid Kaag en Sylvana Simons staan, krijgt zij relatief de meeste agressie te verduren. Volgens het onderzoek neemt dit meestal de vorm aan van een giftige mix van islamhaat en seksisme, met woorden als kopvod, Marokkaanse hoer en terroristenmeisje. Op het dieptepunt kwam er elke drie minuten zon bericht bij haar binnen.

Het begon toen eenmaal duidelijk werd dat GroenLinks een kandidaat op de lijst had staan die een hijab draagt. Het intensiveerde toen bekend werd dat ze een jaar lang een bestuursfunctie had bekleed bij Femyso, een Europese koepelorganisatie waar islamitische studentenverenigingen en jongerenclubs bij zijn aangesloten. Die zouden relaties onderhouden met de Moslimbroederschap.

In de pers ging het een tijdlang alleen maar over dat Bouchallikht dubieuze banden zou onderhouden. Ze verklaarde herhaaldelijk dat ze daar in haar tijd niks van gemerkt had, dat Femyso een koepel is van uiteenlopende organisaties met uiteenlopende opvattingen die subsidie van de Europese Commissie kreeg, dat ze staat voor radicale gelijkwaardigheid, dat ze voor het homohuwelijk is en voor het recht op abortus, dat ze antisemitisme verafschuwt.

Daarna ging het er een tijdlang over dat het ontkennen van banden just onderdeel is van de strategie. Wolf in schaapskleren, schreef _De Telegraaf.
_ 
Nu, dik anderhalf jaar later, zijn de onlinehaat en dreigingen gebleven. Net als andere Kamerleden wordt Bouchallikht door de beveiliging van de Tweede Kamer geadviseerd om niet te veel te zeggen dat te herleiden is tot haar privleven of dat van haar familie.

Dat maakt heel alert. Een tijdje geleden was er weer zon haatgolfje. Twee dagen daarna zou er een demonstratie zijn waar ik graag heen wilde, gewoon meelopen, steun uitspreken. Op zon moment moet ik afwegen of ik daar wel veilig heen kan. Het ergste is dat de mensen om me heen zich zorgen maken. Laatst belde een vriend: Kauthar, jij loopt altijd met je koptelefoon op over straat. Misschien moet je dat niet meer doen want dan hoor je niet wat er om je heen gebeurt. Moet ik hem geruststellen? Of heeft hij gelijk en moet ik dat ding afdoen? Bij allerlei alledaagse handelingen moet ik me dit soort vragen stellen. Op het treinstation let ik erop dat ik niet dicht bij de rails sta.

Soms zegt ze iets terug. Toen iemand onder de naam jeannettebveld een foto twitterde waarop Bouchallikht bij de interruptiemicrofoon in de Tweede Kamer staat, met als bijschrift Ik kan hier niet aan wennen, schreef Bouchallikht terug: Ik kwam hier op voor mensen met een handicap waar geen toegankelijk openbaar vervoer voor is en ik wees de minister erop dat ze het demonstratierecht moet beschermen. Ik was aan het werk. Voor de democratie en gelijkwaardigheid. Benieuwd wat Jeannette voor Nederland doet.

Als ze dit elke keer zou doen, had ze er een baan bij, maar ze wil wel weten wat er over haar gezegd en geschreven wordt. Ik zou willen dat het niet hoefde, maar ik moet zien wat er gebeurt. Af en toe wijs ik iemand erop dat ze het tegen een mens hebben, en dat ze er niet zomaar mee weg kunnen komen. Sommigen reageren heel verontwaardigd als je ze op de vingers tikt, maar dan denk ik: wen er maar aan. Clarice (Gargard, _NRC_-columnist, _red._) is een rechtszaak begonnen tegen haar online-bedreigers. Daar heb ik grote bewondering voor, omdat ik weet wat zoiets met je doet. Terugpraten lokt nieuwe reacties uit.

Bouchallikht is geboren en getogen in Amsterdam. Als kind zat ze graag te lezen in de bibliotheek, met chocola en het maximale aantal boeken dat je mocht lenen: tien. Pas later, toen een vriendin voor het eerst bij haar thuis kwam (Zij kwam uit Hilversum, goede kant van het spoor) en opmerkte dat er veel afval lag op straat, realiseerde Bouchallikht zich dat ze niet in een topwijk woonde. Ze ging naar het vwo en sloot zich op haar 17de aan bij het Landelijk Aktie Komitee Scholieren. Ik maakte me druk over van alles, wilde leren hoe de wereld eruitziet. Bij het Laks zat er niemand die op mij leek, maar ik zag dat het over medezeggenschap ging en over onderdeel zijn van de samenleving. Dat wilde ik. Bij de sollicitatie vroeg iemand nog als moslim drink je zeker niet, zal dat geen invloed hebben op het netwerken?, maar verder heb ik er een mooie en leerzame tijd gehad. Ik kwam mensen tegen die heel anders leefden dan ik, leerde me bewegen in onbekende werelden en we leerden van elkaar. We overlegden met de staatssecretaris, leerden wat kansenongelijkheid is. Ik kwam van een school die geen schoolkrant, debatclub of leerlingenraad had, en waar de ouders geen hoge ouderbijdrage konden betalen voor allerlei buitenlandse reizen. Bij het Laks zag ik hoe groot de verschillen tussen scholen en tussen ontplooiingskansen in Nederland zijn.

----------


## Revisor

Kauthar Bouchallikht. Beeld Valentina Vos
*
Wat hield de functie bij Femyso in?*

‘Daar ging het over medezeggenschap, leren hoe de EU werkt, hoe je kan lobbyen voor de positie van jongeren, maar ook over de toenemende islamhaat in de EU. Op bezoek bij het Europees Parlement leerde ik jongeren kennen uit de hele EU. Zo ontmoette ik collega’s uit Frankrijk die van de wet geen hoofddoek mogen dragen, terwijl ze dat wel willen. Dat is zo oneerlijk want dit betekent dat ze geen hoger onderwijs mogen volgen, en bepaald werk niet mogen doen. Ik zag daar wat uitsluiting doet. Zij verzetten zich daartegen en bleven toch maatschappelijk actief op Europees niveau, dat vind ik inspirerend. Wat ik ook leerde was hoe divers een groep kan zijn die als homogeen wordt gezien en neergezet. Ik heb de meest uiteenlopende moslims leren kennen, met sommigen was ik het meer eens dan met anderen. Dat neemt niet weg dat je ondanks je verschillen aan een gezamenlijk doel kunt werken. Moslim zijn kan op verschillende manieren.’

Ze studeerde Publiek management aan Universiteit Utrecht, schreef artikelen voor _de Correspondent_, _Het Parool_ en _OneWorld_, en een prijswinnend managementboek _De inclusiemarathon._ Daarnaast werd ze voorzitter van de Groene Moslims, een organisatie voor duurzaamheid. Via het groene activistennetwerk werkte ze mee aan de organisatie van de grote klimaatmars in Amsterdam op 10 maart 2019.

‘Veertigduizend mensen in de stromende regen op de Dam! In de krant zie je het eindresultaat: die geweldige foto. Wat je niet ziet, is alles wat eraan voorafging. Het begint met een groepje mensen in een kamer die elkaar aankijken en zeggen: durven we het aan? De voorbereidingen hebben maanden geduurd. Ik organiseerde het proces: alle clubs samenbrengen, vrijwilligers organiseren, contact houden met alle verschillende achterbannen. En een sneeuwbal uitrollen: aan elke tien personen die je binnenhaalt, vraag je of zij op hun beurt elk ook tien personen willen werven. Dat heet _big organizing_. Het is geen glitter en glamour, er waren genoeg momenten dat ik dacht: o nee, wr een Zoom-gesprek. Maar je mt erin blijven geloven. Aan de achterkant van een demonstratie werken is ook een les in nederigheid en dienstbaarheid. Je moet elkaar bij de les houden, momentum vasthouden, elkaar blijven zien en erkennen als bondgenoten. In die zin lijkt het op het Kamerwerk: je bent een groot deel van de tijd bezig met een taai en langzaam proces, onzichtbaar. Ik maak geregeld foto’s van dagen dat ik hier alleen maar stukken zit te lezen.’
*
Waarom wilde je de Kamer in?*

‘Vroeger had je van die vriendenboekjes, daar heb ik achter de vraag ‘Wat wil je later worden?’ nooit ‘Kamerlid’ ingevuld. Ik haalde als kind hoge cijfers, dus was het: jij wordt dokter. Een klassieker, ja: dokter of advocaat, de standaardberoepen die van je verwacht worden. Maar ik vond maatschappijleer leuker dan scheikunde. En ik wil dat de wereld van mijn jongere broertje beter is dan de mijne. Helpen om demonstraties op poten te zetten is geweldig. Dat de FNV meedoet met klimaatdemonstraties vind ik belangrijk, rood en groen horen samen.

‘Audre Lorde (een Caribisch-Amerikaanse feminist, dichter en activist, _red._) zei ‘_the master’s tools will never dismantle the master’s house’_ – het gereedschap van de meester zal het huis van de meester nooit afbreken. Dit citaat zette mij heel erg aan het denken, nog steeds, omdat ik me altijd afvraag waar de verandering vandaan moet komen. Vanuit de samenleving, zoals ik eerder deed met demonstraties, of vanuit de Tweede Kamer. Maar een van mijn lievelingsyells bij demonstraties is juist_ system change, not climate change_. Dit systeem kun je van buitenaf proberen te veranderen. Of van binnenuit, via de politiek. Beide zijn nodig.’

Ze somt op wat ze ‘van binnenuit’ heeft kunnen doen in de afgelopen anderhalf jaar. Er is een motie aangenomen die ze samen met D66 opstelde waarin staat dat de overheid algoritmen pas mag gebruiken nadat is getoetst of daarmee geen mensenrechten worden geschonden. (‘Driemaal raden wie de meeste last hebben van discriminerende algoritmen bij de Belastingdienst of in de sociale zekerheid.’)

Ze heeft talloze bezoeken aan mbo-studenten gebracht en hen in de Kamer uitgenodigd om duidelijk te maken dat de Tweede Kamer er ook voor hen is (‘Ze dachten: dat is niks voor ons, daar moet je hoogopgeleid voor zijn.’).
Ze heeft aandacht gekregen voor het feit dat de lasten van de klimaatcrisis oneerlijk zijn verdeeld over het koninkrijk. (‘Bonaire loopt het risico als eerste onder water te lopen. Greenpeace heeft dat onderzocht, dat had de overheid natuurlijk allang zelf moeten doen.’)

En toen ‘jeannettebveld’ commentaar had op haar hoofddoek, probeerde ze dus iets te regelen voor rolstoelafhankelijke reizigers in het openbaar vervoer.

‘Bij veel van dit soort problemen wordt gedaan alsof het ons allemaal maar is overkomen, maar ze zijn het gevolg van bewuste politieke keuzes. Ik kom veel mensen tegen die het vertrouwen in het stelsel zijn kwijtgeraakt. Dat snap ik, ik snap dat ze zeggen fuck die shit, Den Haag is er niet voor mij. Er haken zoveel mensen af, omdat we als land niet in staat zijn mensen gelijkwaardig te behandelen.

‘En alles hier gaat langzaam. Ook als je het voor elkaar hebt gekregen om een motie aangenomen te krijgen, moet je constant erop aandringen dat de regering deze opdracht ook daadwerkelijk uitvoert. Dan moet er ng een onderzoek komen, vervolgens een visiedocument en daarna ‘gaan we er nog heel goed naar kijken’.’

 Kauthar Bouchallikht. Beeld Valentina Vos

*Daar betaal je een hoge prijs voor. Is het dat waard?*

‘Er hebben heel veel mensen op me gestemd, dat schept verplichtingen. Op de dag van mijn installatie als Kamerlid was er een enorme groep mensen naar het Plein getrokken om een welkomstfeestje voor me te houden. Mensen die steunbetuigingen voor me hadden ondertekend. Oud-collega’s, mensen uit het activisme, mensen van allerlei ngo’s, ik kende lang niet iedereen. Ze hebben uren buiten staan wachten. Gewoon, mensen die ook voor gelijkwaardigheid zijn. Die weten dat er zovelen zijn die geen stage, werk of huis kunnen vinden. Ik keek om me heen en dacht: dit is Nederland.

‘Tuurlijk, al die haat is naar, ik ben geen superpowervrouw. Maar op dat welkomstfeest voelde ik me met iedereen verbonden, en dat pakt niemand me meer af. Op TikTok en Instagram krijg ik veel reacties van jonge vrouwen en meisjes die inspiratie putten uit mijn aanwezigheid hier. Dat het kn.

‘En nee, dat zijn heus niet allemaal meisjes met een hoofddoek, of meisjes die op mij lijken, als je dat soms denkt. Ik merk het in gesprekken: altijd wordt er gevist of ik een specifieke ‘achterban’ bedien. Veel mensen die eruit zien als ik, stemmen ook op partijen die diametraal andere opvattingen hebben dan ik. Mijn achterban bestaat onder andere uit mbo-studenten, mensen met een handicap, iedereen die vindt dat algoritmen niet mogen discrimineren, iedereen die het normaal vindt dat we netjes met elkaar omgaan in het koninkrijk. Dat is ook het Nederland dat we kunnen zijn.’

Een van haar lievelingsgedichten, zegt ze, is _And Still I Rise_ van Maya Angelou, dat over veerkracht gaat: _You may kill me with your hatefulness, but still, like air, I’ll rise_. ‘Alles is relatief. Als ik de biografien lees van vrouwen als Rosa Parks, en van andere vrouwen die hebben geweigerd zich weg te laten zetten, kan ik me niet eens vrstellen wat zij hebben moeten meemaken en hoeveel weerstand zij tegenkwamen. Rosa Parks’ strijd was al langer gaande, voordat ze weigerde in de bus op te staan voor een witte man. Bovendien was ze niet alleen, ze maakte al deel uit van een beweging. Het helpt om daarover te lezen. Het helpt te beseffen dat veel mensen strijden voor klimaatrechtvaardigheid en gelijkwaardigheid. Ik hoop dat ik een pad aan het banen ben voor jonge vrouwen van de volgende generatie. En dat het voor hen minder zwaar zal zijn.

‘Ik doe dit ook omdat ik hoop dat we elkaar meer durven zien als individuen die uit heel veel lagen bestaan. Dat is bij mij lang niet gebeurd, en bij veel anderen evenmin. Dat maakt de samenleving kwetsbaar, het beschadigt hoe we met elkaar omgaan. Misschien komt het goed, misschien ook niet. Ik heb in elk geval mijn best gedaan.’
*
En is je vader nog steeds teleurgesteld dat je geen dokter bent geworden?*

‘Gelukkig heb ik al vroeg het eerlijke gesprek kunnen voeren. Papa, ga zitten, ik moet je wat vertellen.’

________________________________________

*CV Kauthar Bouchallikht*

*16 mei 1994* Geboren in Amsterdam.
*2011* Bestuurslid Laks.
*2016* Master Publiek Management Universiteit Utrecht.
*Vanaf 2017* Journalist voor onder meer _de Correspondent, OneWorld, Het Parool, NieuwWij.
_*Vanaf 2018* Campaigner en organisator voor onder meer de Klimaatmars en de Klimaatstaking.
*2019* BKB Academie.
*2019* Bestuurslid Femyso.
*2021* Publicatie _De inclusiemarathon. Over diversiteit en gelijkwaardigheid op de werkvloer_, met mede-auteur Zo Papaikonomou, bekroond tot managementboek van het jaar 2022.
*2021* Tweede Kamerlid voor GroenLinks.

*Credits bij de fotografie van Valentina Vos*

Visagie: Iljitsj Oppatja, styling: Olivier Jehee (House of Orange).
Buine colbert en pantalon: Frenken Blouse, Massimo Dutti, hakken: Angel Alarcon. Hoofddoek en sieraden van Bouchallikht zelf.
Blauwe trui: Eleph, blouse: Massimo Dutti, hakken: Angel Alarcon, hoofddoek en sieraden van Bouchallikht.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/volkskrant...eren~bfffec59/

----------

